# Lagerung bei Nicolai ????



## nationrider (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo Falco,
da sich bei mir nach einem Jahr Allwetterfahrten die Frage 
nach dem Austausch/wartzung der Lager meines Helius stellt.....vielleicht kannst du dich mal dazu äußern
anbei Auszug eines Thread aus dem TecknikForum:



 Heute, 10:13    #39  
lexle 
Team best-bike-parts 




Dabei seit: Nov 2001
Ort: Midda im Schwobaländle

Bike: Firebeast Freeride Extrem Super Custom mit Shiver DC 03, M6 ti, Vanilla DH und Speedhub### INTENSE Uzzi SLX super light edition mit Z150 Sl ###Big Hit DH mit Z150 FR


Fotos



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zitat:
Original geschrieben von Downhillrider
das hier teilweise vorhandene Halbwissen zum Thema Wälzlager ist wirklich erschreckend...
Man muß halt die jeweiligen Vor-und Nachteile der Lagerbauarten gegeneinander abwiegen...
Zum einen sind Nadellager (die ja nichts anderes als "dünne" Zylinderrollenlager sind) für radiale Belastungen wesentlich besser geeignet, weil die Wälzkörper halt ne grössere Auflage bieten als Kugeln. Ungedichtet bedeutet übrigens nicht, das die Lager direkt auf der Achse laufen (dass sind Lager ohne Innenring, die besonders kompakt im Aussendurchmesser bauen), sondern dass keine Dichtung vom Hersteller verbaut wirde, diese Lager laufen dann z.B. im Ölbad.
Zum anderen muss mann halt auf die Abdichtung achten. Am einfachsten kann man lebensdauergeschmierte Lager mit eingebauten Dichtungen verbauen, da man sie einfach tauschen kann, wenn sie am Ende sind. Zum Teil kann man sie auch öffnen, reingen und fetten. Andererseits kann man auch ungedichtete Lager verbauen und die halt mit eigenen Mitteln am Rahmen abdichten, davon halte ich persönlich nicht so viel. Allerdings gibt es nicht alle Bauarten mit eingebauten Dichtungen. 
Dazu kommen noch Faktoren wie Spieleinstellung, axiale Belastung, der geringe Drehwinkel für den Wälzlager eigentlich nicht gedacht sind (Wälzkörperlaufbahnen laufen ein, besonders bei Kugeln wegen punktueller Auflage )usw usw.
Das ganze Thema ist relativ komplex und viele Hersteller machen sich in meinen Augen echt zu wenig Gedanken darum...
MFG
Stefan  


Ich glaub ich mach mal nacher ein Pic von der Nicolai Lagerung.

Diese Lager sind offe, haben keinen Innenring und kein Ölbad.. meines Kenntnisstandes werden diese so auch im cheetah verbaut..


----------



## lexle (27. Februar 2004)

Achse und Nadellager aus

NUr Zur demo.. Gebrauchte Achse und neues Lager noch ohne Fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (3. März 2004)

könnstet du dich mal aus Herstellersicht zu der Thematik
Lagerung bei Nicolai Bike´s äußern....


----------



## Falco Mille (4. März 2004)

Bei dem Lager, das wir am häufigsten in Nicolai Rahmen verbauen, sei es als Hauptschwingenlager, Duckstreben- oder Horstlink Lagerung, handelt es sich um eine Nadellagerhülse HK 15/12 in Kombination mit einem Igus Axial-Gleitlager. Eine Nadellagerhülse ist optimal zur Aufnahme von radialen Kräften bei einer Schwenkbewegung geeignet. (oszilierend) Die in anderen Rahmen häufig verbauten gedichteten Rillenkugellager z.B. Typ 6001 sind dagegen eher für Rundlauf- und für Schwenkbewegungen weniger geeignet. Ein solches Lager hat eine radiale statische Tragfähigkeit von 2400 N. Die von uns verbaute Nadellagerhülse HK 15/12 hat hingegen hat eine radiale statische Tragfähigkeit von 9400 N. Ein Gedichtetes Rillenkugellager müßte, um die gleiche Tragzahl zu erreichen, einen Innendurchmesser von 40 mm, einen Außendurchmesser von 68 mm und eine Breite von 15 mm haben, das Gewicht eines solchen Lager läge dann bei 190 g pro Stück. 

Die Igusscheiben, die an Nicolai Rahmen zur Aufnahme der axialen Kräfte dienen, haben ebenfalls eine höhere Tragzahl als das häufig verbaute gedichtete Rillenkugellager 6001. Sie betehen aus einem harten, abriebfesten Spezial-Kunststoff. www.igus.de

Die gelegentlich auftauchende Behauptung, unsere Lagereinheit sein ungedichtet, ist nicht korrekt. Das einzelne Nadellager verfügt zwar über keine Dichtlippen, die komplette Lagereinheit wird jedoch von beiden Seiten durch Deckel abgedichtet. Duch das Vorspannen des Lagers in axialer Richtung wird zwischen Gleitscheiben und Rahmenmaterial das Spaltmaß 0 erreicht, was eine Abdichtung der Lagerung auch in diesem Bereich bewirkt.

Feste Wartungsintervalle gibt es für die Nicolai Lagerung nicht. Zu viele Faktoren, wie Fahrleistung, Wetter, Aufbewahrungsort, Einsatzbereich, Reinigung etc. spielen hier eine Rolle. Solange die Funktion der Lagerung gewährleistet ist, raten wir von einem Zerlegen und Warten ab. Durch jedes ein- und Auspressen eines Lagers oder einer Lagerachse weitet sich der Presssitz geringfügig. Sollten sich Einschränkungen in der Funktion der Lagerung bemerkbar machen, wie Spiel, Schwergängikkeit oder Geräuschentwicklung, ist ein Lagerservice, bzw. Tausch entsprechend unserer Montageanleitung erforderlich. Diese ist demnächst online verfügbar oder kann per eMail an mich angefordert werden. [email protected].net

Tips zur Lagerung:

Reinigung: hier gilt: weniger ist mehr!!! Kein Dampfstrahler, kein harter Wasserstrahl, keine scharfen Reiniger, Schmuzt am besten trocken entfernen, Rahmen mit geöltem Lappen abwischen. (Brunox, WD40)

Aufbewahrung: Am besten in einem beheizten, zumindest aber belüteten Raum

Pflege: Unter die Lagerdeckel reichlich Fett schmieren, hervorquellendes Fett anschließend entfernen

Einsatz: Wer sein Bike häufig bei Regen und feuchter Witterung bewegt, sollte einen Gummistopfen mit Fett in das Sitzrohr einführen. Auf diese Weise wird das Eindringen von Wasser in die Schwingenlagerung verhindert. Die Stopfen gibt's in der Apotheke unter der Bezeichnung Reagenzglasverschluss.

best, Falco


----------



## lexle (4. März 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Lager, das wir am häufigsten in Nicolai Rahmen verbauen, sei es als Hauptschwingenlager, Duckstreben- oder Horstlink Lagerung, handelt es sich um eine Nadellagerhülse HK 15/12 in Kombination mit einem Igus Axial-Gleitlager. Eine Nadellagerhülse ist optimal zur Aufnahme von radialen Kräften bei einer Schwenkbewegung geeignet. (oszilierend) Die in anderen Rahmen häufig verbauten gedichteten Rillenkugellager z.B. Typ 6001 sind dagegen eher für Rundlauf- und für Schwenkbewegungen weniger geeignet. Ein solches Lager hat eine radiale statische Tragfähigkeit von 2400 N. Die von uns verbaute Nadellagerhülse HK 15/12 hat hingegen hat eine radiale statische Tragfähigkeit von 9400 N. Ein Gedichtetes Rillenkugellager müßte, um die gleiche Tragzahl zu erreichen, einen Innendurchmesser von 40 mm, einen Außendurchmesser von 68 mm und eine Breite von 15 mm haben, das Gewicht eines solchen Lager läge dann bei 190 g pro Stück.
> 
> Die Igusscheiben, die an Nicolai Rahmen zur Aufnahme der axialen Kräfte dienen, haben ebenfalls eine höhere Tragzahl als das häufig verbaute gedichtete Rillenkugellager 6001. Sie betehen aus einem harten, abriebfesten Spezial-Kunststoff. www.igus.de
> 
> ...



Alles Klar Falco..

theoretisch simmt alles ..

*Aber gedichtet sind diese Lager numal definitiv nicht.*

Durch die Gleitscheiben (und Aludeckel) wandert Dreck und Wasser (Kapilarwirkung) in die Lager egal ob Hauptlager, Horstlink oder Kniehebel. Einzige Abhilfe ist regelmäßige Wartung mit Fettpackung.

ich hatte lange genug ein Helius Dh und ein Trombone 2000.

So kinematisch gut eure Rahmen sind, für mich war dieser Punkt der ausschlaggebende kein Nicolai mehr zu kaufen.

Die Lager mögen zwar 4 Mal soviel Kräfte aufnehmen..

Jedoch hat keines dieser Lager auch nur annähernd die Standzeit meiner Bikes mit Rillenkugelllager Bzw, INA Schragkugellager D= 35 mm erreicht.

Die Lagerung mag zwar Maschinebautechnisch sinnvoll sein.

In der Praxis ist die Wartungsintensive und umständliche (Spiel einstellen) und teure Lagerung (Nadellager, Achsen und Gleitscheiben erforderlich) fürs MTB und seinen Einsatzbereich absolut antiquiert.

Evolution sollte hier beginnen  

Und ja .. wir wohnen nunmal in einem land wo es ab und an auch mal regnet


----------



## EvoOlli (4. März 2004)

Eine Frage von einem unwissenden Nicht-Maschinenbauer:

Also sitzen in der Schwinge Nadellager ? Aber wofür sind dann noch die Gleitlager notwendig ?


----------



## Falco Mille (4. März 2004)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Klar Falco..
> 
> theoretisch simmt alles ..
> 
> ...



Durch die Kapilarwirkung könnte Feuchtigkeit ebenso in ein gedichtetes Rillenkugellager eindringen. Was die Feuchtigkeit dort letztendlich vom Eindringen abhält ist, wie auch bei unserer Lagerbaugruppe, reichlich Fett.(hydrophob) Erst wenn es zu einem Auswaschen des Fetts, zum Beispiel durch Hochdruckreiniger kommt, wogegen auch ein gedichtetes Rillenkugellager nicht imun ist, kann durch die benannte Kapilarwirkung (Kohesion) Wasser in die Lagerung eindringen. 

Richtig gefährlich für die Lagerung wird es aber erst, wenn das Wasser, das auf Grund ausgewaschenen Fetts ins Lager eingedrungen ist, darin verbleibt und nicht trocknet. (Aufbewahrung des nassen Bikes an feuchten, unbelüfteten Plätzen)

Unglaublich aber wahr: Im Verhältnis zu unserem Output an Rahmen liegt unser Verkauf von Ersatzlagern im Promille Bereich.

best, Falco


@Olli: Das Nadellager dient der Aufnahme der radialen Kräfte (in Richtung des Radius'), die Gleitscheibe dagegen der Aufnahme der axialen Käfte (in Richtung der Achse).


----------



## chorge (5. März 2004)

Nur mal so:
Also ich fahre inzwischen mein zweites Helius (ursprgl. Helium) und bin seit Jahren mit der Lagerung sehr zufrieden...


----------



## rosette (5. März 2004)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Seit Jahren keine Probleme mit dem Lager. Fett rein, und gut is.


----------



## lexle (5. März 2004)

rosette schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Seit Jahren keine Probleme mit dem Lager. Fett rein, und gut is.




Alles klar   

Schön für euch   

Es gibt halt unterschiedliche Ansprüche ans Material


----------



## lexle (5. März 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Kapilarwirkung könnte Feuchtigkeit ebenso in ein gedichtetes Rillenkugellager eindringen. Was die Feuchtigkeit dort letztendlich vom Eindringen abhält ist, wie auch bei unserer Lagerbaugruppe, reichlich Fett.(hydrophob) Erst wenn es zu einem Auswaschen des Fetts, zum Beispiel durch Hochdruckreiniger kommt, wogegen auch ein gedichtetes Rillenkugellager nicht imun ist, kann durch die benannte Kapilarwirkung (Kohesion) Wasser in die Lagerung eindringen.
> 
> Richtig gefährlich für die Lagerung wird es aber erst, wenn das Wasser, das auf Grund ausgewaschenen Fetts ins Lager eingedrungen ist, darin verbleibt und nicht trocknet. (Aufbewahrung des nassen Bikes an feuchten, unbelüfteten Plätzen)
> 
> ...



Ist doch klar falco 

SKF gibts doch an jeder Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (8. März 2004)

@Lexle - Meine Ansprüche ans Material:
1. Zuverlässigkeit auf langen Alpen-Touren.
2. Stabilität im groben Gelände.
3. Haltbarkeit bei etwa 1 1/2 m Drops - ich weiß ja nicht, was du so springst, aber mit meinem Fully reicht mir das.
4. Unkomplizierte Wartung, die ich selber ohne großen Aufwand durchführen kann.
5. Eine Lagerung die auch noch nach langer Zeit gut funktioniert.
6. Sollte was an der Lagerung kaputt gehen, dann muss der Austausch preislich angemessen sein.
7. Mein Rad muss schlicht und ergreifend 90Kg bei jedem Wetter und in (nahezu) jeder Situation aushalten!

Wie gesagt - meine Lagerung am Helius macht mir keine Probleme. Einzige Ausnahme: An meinem alten Helium ist eine Achse gerissen (das alte, dünnwandige Model)....


----------



## lexle (8. März 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> @Lexle - Meine Ansprüche ans Material:
> 1. Zuverlässigkeit auf langen Alpen-Touren.
> 2. Stabilität im groben Gelände.
> 3. Haltbarkeit bei etwa 1 1/2 m Drops - ich weiß ja nicht, was du so springst, aber mit meinem Fully reicht mir das.
> ...



Bis auf punkt  6 hat aber nix mit Lagerung was zu tun.. alle anderen Punkte kannste heute bei sehr vielen Herstellern bekommen.

Und 2-3 pro Lager z.B. beim Bighit (nein ich habe da noch keine gebraucht aber ich weiß was die Größe Kostet) 

sind mal 8 genommen einfach ein Bruchteil von dem , was Lager und Achsen sowie die Ganzen Gleitscheiben bei Nicolai Kosten.

Zudem lässt sich alles ruckzuck wechseln One große Fettpackung und Spiel einstellen.

Wie gesagt das muss man persönlich entscheiden was einem wichtig ist.

Für mich persönlich kommt so eine Lagerung nach 2 Nicolais die ich ein Paar Jahre gefahren bin einfach nicht mehr in Frage, da es meiner Meinung nach hier einfach Anwenderfreundlichere Lagerungen gibt..


----------



## chorge (9. März 2004)




----------



## kettenlutscher (13. März 2004)

Naja, diese Achse auf dem Bild stammt aus einem Helius DH Rahmen: 
eine Saison, ca. 5000km und ein Alpencross St.Anton-Riva (ohne Regen) ...
... dafür sieht die Achse doch noch top aus, oder ???

Ich finde das Helius war trotzdem geil zum Freeriden, denn "nobody is perfect" 

Gruß


----------



## Tillninjo (21. Juni 2011)

*Hallo,
ich will diesen Thread wieder ins Leben rufen, da ich gerade dabei bin mein Bass FR neu zu Lagern.
Dazu möchte ich mir die passenden HK 15/12 Nadellagerhülsen von INA besorgen, jedoch habe ich noch ne Frage zu der Achse:
Meine sieht ähnlich wie die vom "kettenlutscher" aus: aussen am jeweiligen Lagersitz ist Verschleiß zu erkennen.
In Zahlen ausgedrückt (Durchmesser): Lagersitz links 14,8 mm; Mitte 15 mm, Lagersitz rechts 14,8 mm.
Brauche ich auch eine neue Achse, oder kann man diese noch weiter verwenden?
Ich wollte es mir nämlich gerne ersparen die Achse einzubauen um dann festzustellen, dass sie zu sehr verschlissen ist und ich ne neue brauche und die wieder da rausbekommen muss.

Ist die Achse eigentlich aus Edelstahl?










Bin für jegliche Tips dankbar.
Grüße*


----------



## Fiveages (21. Juni 2011)

Moin,

also wenn du mich fragst, würde ich es komplett tauschen. Die Verschleißmarken tun den neuen Lagerkörpern nicht wirklich gut und du hast keine konstante Kontaktfläche. Die neuen Lager verschleißen dadurch in jedem Fall schneller und ob die Passung der Sitze nach wie vor gewährleistet ist, ist noch ne andere Frage.

Damit bist du dann in jedem Fall auf der sicheren Seite.
Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (21. Juni 2011)

Meine sah so ähnlich aus:





Da würde ich nicht lange nachdenken: -> auf jeden Fall neue Achse!


----------



## Tillninjo (21. Juni 2011)

Ja der Anblick kommt mir bekannt vor. 

Dann lass ich mir ne neue Welle machen und dann schau ich mal wie willig die in den Rahmen geht 

Nur verpressen (mit Schraubzwinge/ Schraubstock/ hypr. Presse) oder hilfts noch den Rahmen, bzw für die Lager den Hinterbau zu erwärmen (Fön)?

Die hier mal von Falco vorgeschlagene Art mit Hammer finde ich nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juni 2011)

zieh sie mit einer GewindeStange oder langen Schraube rein!


----------



## PiratPilot (22. Juni 2011)

Genau, dafür habe ich mir das hier gebaut:





Wenn du die Achse (ist keine Welle  ) selber drehen willst, sollte sie nicht zu leicht in den Rahmen gehen. Und die Länge ist natürlich auch wichtig, damit du das Axialspiel einstellen kannst. Ich würde mir das Lagerkit bei Nicolai (oder Bike Components) kaufen. Fürs Helius kostet das 115,- inklusive aller Achsen, Nadel- und Gleitlager.


----------



## Tillninjo (22. Juni 2011)

Dein Gewinde-Kit sieht gut aus. Vor allem auch der Dorn zum zentrieren. 

Lager habe ich jetzt neue (10 Euro) und eine Achse werde ich mir drehen (lassen). Somit steht dem Austausch nichts mehr im Wege.
Bike Components ist ja hier bei mir in Aachen, aber der Preis ist dann doch etwas zu ordentlich. Das ist ja auch fürs Helius. Mein Bass hat ja nicht mehr als zwei Lager und eben die Achse. 

Vor allem da ich mir auch schon die teureren INA Lager gekauft habe... (man kann auch für den gleichen Preis fünf von NBS oder ähnlich kaufen), denke ich dass es danach ne Weile halten sollte. 
...ist ja auch schon ein Oldtimer... (wahrscheinlich hat mir deswegen bei Nicolai niemand auf meine Mail geantwortet mit einem Angebot für ein Lager/Achsen-Kit)


----------



## OldSchool (26. Juni 2011)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> ...ist ja auch schon ein Oldtimer... (wahrscheinlich hat mir deswegen bei Nicolai niemand auf meine Mail geantwortet mit einem Angebot für ein Lager/Achsen-Kit)



Bei technischen Problemen immer telefonieren. Damit erhälst du sofort eine Antwort und das ganze versickert nicht im Mailgewusel.


----------



## Tillninjo (6. Juli 2011)

*nur zur Info wenn jemand Lager/ Achse etc braucht:
wendet euch direkt an den Nicolai Order Generator:
http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de/index.php ... click Ersatzteile usw.
(Die Achse des Bass ist die gleiche wie von Helius FR)
Da geht dann alles ganz schnell und unkompliziert, anstatt zu mailen.
Gruß*


----------

